# 55watt in 65watt ballast?



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

Let me get this straight, 55watt and 65 watt compact flourescent bulbs are interchangeable? I could put a 55watt bulb into a 65watt ballast? So if I did that what would the light output be like, would it be lower than a 65watt bulb? And would it lessen the bulb life?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Yes they are interchangable. I once asked a seller of both if there was a difference and their answer was that the difference is a marketing ploy. In other words there is no difference. If the pins match, plug em in.

jB


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

The bulb output is dependant on the ballast. Meaning if you put the 55w on a 65w ballast the bulb will run at 65w. I also, do not think this shortens the bulb life as the bulbs seem identical. But not 100% sure on that.


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

sweet, thank you for the help, it looks like im going to get to try those 8000K lamps after all!


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

do you guys think that the 8000K lamps are good to use?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

If by the 8000k tubes you mean the ones from HelloLights.com, then yes, they are good. Of the bulbs I have used they are my favorites although 10000k run a close second.


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

i was thinling of the All-Glass Aquarium lamps, sence they have straght pins instead of the ones on hellolights.com with the square pins also there 8000K insted of 8800K


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Ah, I am not a fan of the All Glass brand. I did try on eonce and found th ecolor entirely to pinkish for me. Not quite as offensive as the GE 9325K but still pretty bad. That is my personal opinion of course, many people prefer those Kelvin ratings. In general, any bulb between ~5000k and ~12000k will grow plants fine. The rest is purely personal opinion.


----------

